# 7D II 6.5 stop recovery from RAW vs Jpeg



## TexPhoto (Jul 27, 2016)

I was shootingi a pro soccer game and using my 7D II as my 2nd camera. I set both camera's to my preferred night setting for this stadium where I shoot very often. 1/1250, f2.8 and ISO Auto, and RAW + JPG. I use ISO auto because at night the stadium's lights are terrible and there are dark patches here and there. About 10 shots into the first use of the 7D II I saw the exposures were black. Lens cap? No, ISO was accidentally set to 100, not A. Not a huge deal, I shot about 750 pics and this was just 10, none of them critical moments in the game. 
So the next day I thought just for fun let me see if I can recover those picks, and as I have a matched set of RAW and JPG, I'll do a side by side. I picked the best action photo, and spent about 1 minute on each file, and ended up adding 6.5 stops to both photos, then doing a little color correction. So using Photoshop CC 2015.5, the are the results:




SE9A9426_2 copy by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




SE9A9426j by RexPhoto91, on Flickr

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
And finally here is a correct exposure at ISO 6400 for comparison:


Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 27, 2016)

That is a very impressive result. Good thing you went the grins and giggles route.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks. I have never been one to wear my file type on my T-shirt, but I thought it was an interesting comparison. I was actually astonished to get so much detail back in either photo.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 28, 2016)

TexPhoto said:


> Thanks. I have never been one to were my file type on my T-shirt, but I thought it was an interesting comparison. I was actually astonished to get so much detail back in either photo.



The 7d mark ii gets beat up pretty heavily in these forums but i find it an impressive sports camera. Not quite like my 1dxii but i wouldnt think twice about using it for any event. In some respects the aps-c crop gives you some options you dont get with the full frame. Ive used mine routinely at night at 12800 but after that it starts to lose its desire. Never had a need to push 6.5 but glad to see it can handle it, at least at iso 100.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 28, 2016)

Very interesting result, thanks for sharing!


----------



## unfocused (Jul 28, 2016)

East Wind Photography said:


> The 7d mark ii gets beat up pretty heavily in these forums but i find it an impressive sports camera.



Once I started shooting sports regularly, I got the 7DII and pretty much retired my 5DIII for any sports shooting. I found the difference in high ISO performance to be not that great and all the other advantages of the 7DII outweighed the 5DIII. 

I said it before, but the quality of the noise in the 7DII is vastly superior to that of original 7D. It's not that the 7DII doesn't have noise, it's that it just looks more like traditional film in my opinion. 

Now, I've bought the 1DX II and I'm anxious once my sports shooting season starts to see how the two compare.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 28, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Now, I've bought the 1DX II and I'm anxious once my sports shooting season starts to see how the two compare.



I own the 7D2 and have rented the 1DX2. They don't compare. I'm trying to find a way to justify purchasing the latter.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 28, 2016)

The 7D2 is a very good camera. My biggest complaint is still the location of the exposure meter in the viewfinder ...why Canon?!?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 28, 2016)

LSXPhotog said:


> The 7D2 is a very good camera. My biggest complaint is still the location of the exposure meter in the viewfinder ...why Canon?!?



Er, because that is where all the light goes apart from a little bit of a small section of the frame that goes to the AF module.

Where else could you put the meter such that it could read the entire frame?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi LSXPhotog. 
Are you referring to the different location from the original 7D, if you are, I have had a bit of trouble with that, especially as they still have the exposure compensation bar along the bottom. I have lost a few shots from forgetting that it has moved, especially as I still have 40D 5D and 7D bodies with it in the bottom instead of up the side. However I do like that you get the flash exposure bar (when I remember to look there)! ;D
I often wonder if it was getting this viewfinder layout that led to the Mini 1D label that was often applied to the 7DII before we knew better. 

Cheers, Graham. 



LSXPhotog said:


> The 7D2 is a very good camera. My biggest complaint is still the location of the exposure meter in the viewfinder ...why Canon?!?


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 29, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> LSXPhotog said:
> 
> 
> > The 7D2 is a very good camera. My biggest complaint is still the location of the exposure meter in the viewfinder ...why Canon?!?
> ...



Hmmm, you sound confused with the metering sensor? The Canon 7D Mark II put the exposure meter on the right side on the frame inside the viewfinder reading top-to-bottom. All other Canon cameras (save for the 1DX, I believe) have the exposure meter along the bottom of the frame reading left-to-right.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 29, 2016)

LSXPhotog said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > LSXPhotog said:
> ...



I'd argue that. The exposure meter is the workings, the meter scale is what you meant, but yes I did misunderstand your comment.

All 1 series cameras from the 1V have had the exposure scale on the right side. Prior to that the F1n had the meter on the right (with the standard viewfinder), so did the AE-1.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jul 30, 2016)

This reminds me of a conversation with a new photographer who explained to me they only shot in manual, *never used the meter*, and always nailed the exposure. I said not possible, they disagreed. I finally asked for a demo and they pulled out the camera and began adjust the controls seemingly randomly. What are you doing? I asked. _*"Lineing up the little arrow to 0 on the thingy."*_ I could not figure out who was more stupid, them for not knowing that was the light meter, me for not realizing newer cameras still display the light meter reading when in manual.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 30, 2016)

TexPhoto said:


> This reminds me of a conversation with a new photographer who explained to me they only shot in manual, *never used the meter*, and always nailed the exposure. I said not possible, they disagreed. I finally asked for a demo and they pulled out the camera and began adjust the controls seemingly randomly. What are you doing? I asked. _*"Lineing up the little arrow to 0 on the thingy."*_ I could not figure out who was more stupid, them for not knowing that was the light meter, me for not realizing newer cameras still display the light meter reading when in manual.



The former.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 30, 2016)

??? ???  : ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
The former. 



TexPhoto said:


> This reminds me of a conversation with a new photographer who explained to me they only shot in manual, *never used the meter*, and always nailed the exposure. I said not possible, they disagreed. I finally asked for a demo and they pulled out the camera and began adjust the controls seemingly randomly. What are you doing? I asked. _*"Lineing up the little arrow to 0 on the thingy."*_ I could not figure out who was more stupid, them for not knowing that was the light meter, me for not realizing newer cameras still display the light meter reading when in manual.


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 30, 2016)

TexPhoto said:


> This reminds me of a conversation with a new photographer who explained to me they only shot in manual, *never used the meter*, and always nailed the exposure. I said not possible, they disagreed. I finally asked for a demo and they pulled out the camera and began adjust the controls seemingly randomly. What are you doing? I asked. _*"Lineing up the little arrow to 0 on the thingy."*_ I could not figure out who was more stupid, them for not knowing that was the light meter, me for not realizing newer cameras still display the light meter reading when in manual.



 ??? :
The former.


----------

